# Blindfold Cubing or Blindcubing ?



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2007)

I noticed this subforum is called blindfold cubing. I used to say blindcubing. the former also gets a lot more Google results than the latter. Wikipedia knows blindfold chess and blind chess only gets redirected to it. Question: Is blindcubing a bad name? I like it better because it's shorter. But if there's a good reason against it, I might switch.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 15, 2007)

I feel "Blindfold Cubing" though longer sounds more complete than "Blind Cubing".
Other than that I dont see a lot of technical difference in the two words.
It is just a matter of preference.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the "right" way would be "Blindfold*ed* Cubing"


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 15, 2007)

well you are blindFOLDED while solving the cube. you are not blind while solving it. i guess that's where the name comes from.
just a thought...
edit: 'blindfolded cubing' or 'cubing blindfolded'


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I'm influenced by the German "Blindschach" (blind(folded) chess). 

"blindfold cubing" - 5510 google results
"blindfolded cubing" - 679 google results
"blindcubing" - 74 google results


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 15, 2007)

hmmm... 'cubing (with) blindfold' vs 'blindfolded cubing'
i would have also used the first term if i googled it. 
besides that: 'blindfolded' contains 'blindfold' so the 679 are within the 5510 results


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2007)

I never really liked "blindfolded cubing", since you can essentially practice the same activity without an actual blindfold (although it's not officially valid because you're not taking the extra time to put on the blindfold). To me, "blind cubing" is better, since you are describing the act of performing the solving of the cube without being able to look at it. So "blindfolded cubing" can only describe when you actually use a blindfold, but "blind cubing" allows that you might be solving it behind your back, under a table, with your eyes closed, etc.

I've taken to avoiding the issue by always typing "BLD cubing". Everyone in the cubing community knows what the abbreviation BLD means, and you can take it to mean whichever thing you want it to mean.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 15, 2007)

I call it 'blindsolving' when I verbally talk about it... Everyone seems to get it.


----------

